# الظلم ساد !!!



## abokaf2020 (10 يناير 2010)

*الظلم ساد*​*في زمان الحق فيه اصبح كلام
دقلديانوس عاد
واكتب يا تاريخ معلكش عتاب
شهداء وعذاب وسيوف وضباب
وشعار مجهول الحل في دول
وافرح يا مسيحي اصبحت سراب
مصر المحروسه قصدي المخروسه 
صبحت اشباح الظلم مباح والحق اهو راح
يا مسيحي ملكش حقوق ولا صوت وعلي طول تنداس 
ولو فكرت تقول هتكون منقول في مكان مجهول
واختار انت خيار من دول
يا تعيش مخروس يا تعيش محبوس وسجل يا تاريخ عظات ودروس
عنوان الدرس طير محبوس 
وسؤالي اليك امتي الافراخ
يكونش الوطن عامل دماغ 
الوطن مش عامل دماغ الوطن اصبح ضايع 
القتل فيه اصبح مباح 
والطيور من غير اغاني بكرة جي من غير اماني 
مسيحي عايش من غير كيان والسؤال امتي الصباح
عبدالرحمن عبد الرحمن مش زي مايكل
عبد الرحمن لازم يسيطر 
عبد الرحمن دي بلدنا 
مش عاش محروج لبوش مايكل ملوش 
وازاي ملوش
ده انا اسمي م البلد ديه Egypt Egypt 
Egypt يا ناس يعني قبطي وازاي ملوش​*التوقيع 
مسيحي مش عارف يعيش​*للامانة منقول من فيل فديو مع التعديل​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يتصرف بجد الواحد تعب
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2010)

*كلام طالع من قلب بيعاني ومتالم زينا كلنا 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## روما98 (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا قادر يتصرف ويدافع عننا

الرب يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2010)

> القتل فيه اصبح مباح


اى حاجة ضد المسيحين بقت مباحة
مش القتل وبس

ربنا يتصرف من عنده​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا ليكم


الرب يسوع موجود​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2010)

فعلا كانت كلمات طالعة من القلب الموجوع 
واسمحيلى اضيفها mp3 لو حد حابب يسمعها 

http://www.4shared.com/file/193539628/bf3c870e/______.html​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يمد ايده ويدخل ويكون مع كل القلوب المجروحة 

هو وحده اللي يقدر يداوي​


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود

كلام وسائل الاعلام جميل 

لكن فعلا مفيش 

منتظرين رحمه ربنا 
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (10 يناير 2010)

*يارب اسمع صلوات ولادك
ارجوك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2010)

كلام نابع من القلب..

كلام تشكري عليه..

الرب يسمع وينصر شعبه..


----------



## zama (10 يناير 2010)

يارب ساعدنا على ما نحن قادمين عليه ..

وقوينا على ما عقدنا النية عليه ..


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 يناير 2010)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2010)

*ربنا موجود*
​


----------



## magedrn (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا وابونا كلنا البابا شنودة مش ساكت ونفسى نقف ونقول لكل واحد من المضطهدين لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
للاضطهاد ورنا يحسب اللى ماتوا مع شهداؤه ويرحمنا من الاضطهاد دا والا مش هنبقى احنا موجودين يا مسيحين
مش هيبقى غير عبد الرحمن ومحم ومحمود ويكون مايكل ومينا جلاص فى زمن فات من الاضطهاد


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 يناير 2010)

*علينا ان ندافع عن انفسنا والا سيتكرر الامر مرارا وتكرارا​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2010)

*كلمات رائعه

ومن القلب

الرب يتصرف​*


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2010)

*مين غيرك لينا
ونروح لمين غيرك يا يسووووووووووووع
اتصرف انت
*


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

*الرب قادر ان يدخل  ويرفع عنا و لكن احب اقول افرحوا يا اولاد *
*الله لان زمن الاستشهاد عاد مرة تانى و يابخت*
* الى يموت و يسيل دمه على اسم المسيح *​


----------



## max mike (11 يناير 2010)

*كلام جميل

ربنا قادر يحمينا​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 يناير 2010)

بجد احنا عانينا كل الالام للحادثة الصعبة دى وكانت مشاعرنا نار بتولع فينا كلنا كنا فى حالة انهيار وبكا باستمرار 
اصعب احساس فى الدنيا الاحساس بالظلم والقهر 
احنا مقهورين وتعبانين بجد لكن بردة واثقين فى ربنا انه لا يمكن هيسيبنا فريسة كدة حتى للبلطجية يقتلوا ويلطشوا فينا وبنطلب من رب المجد انه ما يحجبش وجه عنينا ومهما نكون خاطيين احنا بردة ولاده 

صلوا من اجل شعب نجع حمادى واهالى الشهداء ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا موجود وقادر يتصرف
​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*كلمات جميلة معبرة عن الواقع
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يبارك في موهبتك*


----------



## abokaf2020 (25 مارس 2010)

وبقولها تاني الظلم ساد في بلد اصبح فيها الظلم امر معتاد ولو احنا حسينا بالعدل هنقول احنا في حلم اكيد


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 مارس 2010)

* أختي الوقورة أبو كاف*
*يعوض الرب تعبك ومجهودك في كتابة موضوع هام أو نقلك له ويبارك إختياراك دائماً *
*ربنا موجـــود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2010)

*عاجبنى العنوان ده اوووووووى
اصله للاسف واقعى
ميرررسى يا  قمررر
بعد اذنك نقلته للعام علشان منقول*


----------



## عادل نسيم (28 مارس 2010)

* أبو كاف*
*سلامي الشخصي لك إختيارك جميل والكلمات فعلاً معبرة لكن الله لا ينسي أولاده ولا يتركهم مهما كان*


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (3 مايو 2010)

ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يناير 2011)

موضوع زي ده هنفضل نفتكرة كل فترة مش ذكري وعدت 
لا حادثة وبتجدد
ظلم وبيزيد 
وقلوب وبتقسي 
عقل وبيتقفل 
ومع الاسف كل ده ومفيش جديد


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> *الظلم ساد*​*في زمان الحق فيه اصبح كلام
> دقلديانوس عاد
> واكتب يا تاريخ معلكش عتاب
> شهداء وعذاب وسيوف وضباب
> ...



[YOUTUBE]w9E9wxeE31U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

